# Looking for Hunting Club



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone no of a hunting club around the augusta ga area. thanks


----------



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone else got anything. even land someone would let me pay to use for the season.


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 27, 2009)

We are 1 hour from augusta. Check out my post in the looking for members section titled rare greene county opportunity


----------



## holler tree (Sep 27, 2009)

briar creek sportsmans club. right outside of augusta towards waynesboro. I joined this yr and can tell ya this place is awesome. come take a tour and see for yourself. 20,000 acres total 10,000 trophy managed acres. look on land for lease section.


----------



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks everyone for responding. just need a little land to try and get my first deer.


----------



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 28, 2009)

im hoping this season turns out ok, i sold my rifle last year and have a single shot 12 guage.


----------



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 29, 2009)

still looking for a club near augusta, any other clubs out there. thanks


----------



## countryboy_1980 (Sep 30, 2009)

anybody have land that they would let me pay to use around augusta, harlem, grovetown, appling. let me no, in need of land.


----------



## TonyS (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hunting property in Wilkes*

I have a good club in Wilkes County about 45 mintues west of Augusta. It is 900 acres managed. Please give me a call cell 404-461-3350.


----------

